# What is the city of Malaga like?



## fessex (Apr 28, 2013)

My parents want to retire next year and they're asking me for my opinion where to.

My older brother lives in Madrid and I love it there, but my parents are deciding between Madrid and Malaga, they are thinking of being in the "suburbs" of Malaga city itself. Now from what I've seen of pictures of Malaga it seems kind of old an outdated, I've been to Madrid and Barcelona and they are very modern, modern houses, modern clean streets but Malaga doesn't look very photogenic.

We've holidayed in Marbella but never been to Malaga and Marbella looks more modern even though it's smaller than Malaga. I think my parents want something like Marbella with the manicured streets and villas and green lawns, palm trees etc but they want a bigger a version of Marbella which is why they thought of Malaga.

I've done some quick research and I can find many apartments for sale but not many houses, Marbella on the other hand seems to be the opposite, more houses for sale.

Can anyone here give their opinion on Malaga? They want to be in a nice, safe, clean modern neighbourhood but not with a majority Brit population, they want to live in a Spanish or mixed area.


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

maybe that's why Málaga appeals to me, it reminds me of the Spain I lived in over 30 years ago. I absolutely adore Málaga and hope to retire there. It is small, quaint and friendly. It is sort of old but the downtown shopping area has a lot of the big stores that Madrid and Barcelona have. lots of great places to eat and I LOVE the Picasso museum! another Thyssen museum opened up in the last couple of years too.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The central part of Malaga around the cathedral is absolutely lovely but, in my experience, that's about it. The rest of it appears to be a rather unattractive urban sprawl. 

It's certainly very Spanish, I can't imagine very many expats live there. 

It might be small in American terms, but it's about the same size as Glasgow and Manchester.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

http://photos.eltiempo.es.s3.amazonaws.com/27/10/22eff2d470758075a1fe4abc40bd305d_720x560.jpg

Superb place to retire if you like the quiet life. We live about 30 minutes inland....just purrfick!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Malaga has recently spent a lot of money renovating itself. I went there maybe 7 or 8 years ago and I liked it, but at the time it was still being dug up. People who have been there recently say it's very nice now. I have to say I found the Picasso museum pretty dire though.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope..it's still being dug up...they're putting the Metro in! 
Be nice when it's finished tho.......;-))


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

country boy said:


> http://photos.eltiempo.es.s3.amazonaws.com/27/10/22eff2d470758075a1fe4abc40bd305d_720x560.jpg
> 
> Superb place to retire if you like the quiet life. We live about 30 minutes inland....just purrfick!


I agree entirely. Some lovely places around but I don't think I'd like to live in the city itself. I haven't seen it all of course, it's huge. There may well be some nice residential areas but I've not seen one.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Try Alhaurin de la Torre dont think your find a cleaner, lovelier village anywhere only 15 minutes from the beach and the airport


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

We have a house in the countryside about 30 minutes from Málaga city but I often stay at the Málaga Gibralfaro parador on business. 

Málaga is a beautiful old style Spanish city with the added advantage of an attractive port and a reasonable stretch of coastline but to get the best out of living there one would need a proficient command of the Spanish language.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We think Malaga is absolutely stunning although, to be honest, as other posters have said some of the suburbs are a bit drab and uninviting. But the main part of the city is wonderful and we visit regularly. I love London and New York and Malaga is up there for me. It is the 6th largest city in Spain and has spent huge amounts of Euro money renovating but keeping the original architecture and style. There is an ex-pat community there but not large but like all great cities it is very cosmopolitan. Why don't they take a 6 month holiday there and another in Madrid to compare. If nothing else they will have a huge amount of fun while they decide...


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

fessex said:


> I've been to Madrid and Barcelona and they are very modern, modern houses, modern clean streets but Malaga doesn't look very photogenic.


That depends on what type of photos you're taking though, doesn't it? I take weekly trips to the city and indulge in some street photography, and have to say that the opportunities for interesting shots is immense.

I love Malaga city, and having it so close played a major part in me deciding to move to where I am today.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

David1979 said:


> That depends on what type of photos you're taking though, doesn't it? I take weekly trips to the city and indulge in some street photography, and have to say that the opportunities for interesting shots is immense.
> 
> I love Malaga city, and having it so close played a major part in me deciding to move to where I am today.


... which is Benalmadena - not Malaga.


----------

